# The Hastings Barrel Company.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The Hastings Barrel Company has closed. The remaining inventory of barrels, ammo & chokes will be liquidated by Kull's Old Town Station online ONLY auction beginning early 2010.
Please see www.ArmsBid.com, and sign up for email notification and you'll receive notice of the auction. Thanks for your interest.

 Al


----------

